# What duel nozzles for 550bhp turbo r32?



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya guys,
I have a vw r32 turbo and have the labonte water meth kit. I have the duel nozzle set up but am just looking for advice on which nozzles to have and located where (ie which before throttle body and which after intercooler?).
At the moment it runs the vr6specialist tune in holland, and has a pretty rich afr of 10.5. Now i am slighlty concerned that adding in more fuel (water/meth) then this may start to bod down the engine and cause knock, do you think this is likely?
really appreciate nay info.
cheers
andrew


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: What duel nozzles for 550bhp turbo r32? (pommeinzennor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pommeinzennor* »_
do you think this is likely?


yes.
you should get the base fueling figured out before you add the secondary fueling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: What duel nozzles for 550bhp turbo r32? (pommeinzennor)*


Water/methanol injection is a detonation suppressor. Spraying the stuff (in most any quantity) will not produce "knock". It absolutely can create misfires due to combustion quenching, however. Thus, it is best that you lean out the mixture and advance the ignition timing when using one of these systems. You should not rely upon it for "secondary fueling", btw. That is not what it is for (although it can do it to an extent).
As for nozzle placement, the larger one is best placed immediately after the intercooler and the small one should go *after* your DBW throttle body -not before.
Of course, you may or may not have the correct size nozzles to begin with. The system isn't going to deliver value unless you've got the nozzle size, pump pressure, and trigger points set optimally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Water/methanol injection is a detonation suppressor. Spraying the stuff (in most any quantity) will not produce "knock". It absolutely can create misfires due to combustion quenching, however. Thus, it is best that you lean out the mixture and advance the ignition timing when using one of these systems. You should not rely upon it for "secondary fueling", btw. That is not what it is for (although it can do it to an extent).
> As for nozzle placement, the larger one is best placed immediately after the intercooler and the small one should go *after* your DBW throttle body -not before.
> Of course, you may or may not have the correct size nozzles to begin with. The system isn't going to deliver value unless you've got the nozzle size, pump pressure, and trigger points set optimally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Dude if that's you in your avatar then I have a twin!


----------

